

Ask HN: A source for "regular" news - gxs

Yesterday I was at trivia night with some friends at a bar. I realized that while I excelled at math/tech and to a lesser extent sports, my knowledge is seriously lacking in popular culture and current events.<p>What are your high quality sources of "normal" news? I.e., news with not necessarily a heavy focus on science and tech?
======
27182818284
I'll throw in the NYTimes because it is well worth the small pay-wall. More
often than not I find quality content there. Additionally, I've noticed that
aggregation sites, either manual like <http://www.reddit.com/r/TrueReddit/> or
automatic like Google News, often end up selecting a few articles a week from
them.

Slate.com also comes to mind, but it really isn't a source of news as it is
more often a counterpoint to the news you've already heard. For example,
instead of reporting on the person pushed in front of the subway train, they
report on what is recommended around the world a person should do in the same
situation.

